
Big Changes for Mainstream Chip Architectures - Lind5
https://semiengineering.com/big-changes-for-mainstream-chip-architectures/
======
zengid
_Looked at from another angle, these changes shift the nexus for innovation
from manufacturing and process technology to architecture and design on the
front end, and to post-manufacturing packaging on the back end_

------
ramshanker
Article is about increasing the performance per watt.

Before reading, I guessed it was about lowering the "Non Recurring Expenses"
of chip design. Currently that is the part keeping enthusiast away. Once we
reach any kind of 3D-printing style on demand layout, we will have a github of
chip design.

~~~
mmirate
At the moment, Tempo Automation[1] is probably the closest thing to the goal
you describe.

[1]: [https://www.tempoautomation.com](https://www.tempoautomation.com)

~~~
marcosdumay
Custom circuit assembly has been available for decades, and if everything else
fails, can be done at home.

It also has no relation at all with chip fabrication.

